# Where do you get your Elemental Sulfur



## MikeConroy (Jun 8, 2020)

I have an established 1k tall fescue lawn with high ph. Looking at the long haul lowering with sulfur over time. Where do you buy the product that can be spread nicely with a rotary spreader? Many products I find have reviews that the pellets are too large. A link or recommendation would be much appreciated.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@MikeConroy https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/tiger-organic-sulfur-omri-listed/water-soil-additives-controls

Here is a great product you can get shipped to
you. It will probably be as much to ship as the product itself but if you can't source it locally might as well get a high quality product.


----------



## MikeConroy (Jun 8, 2020)

Is there any harm to the established turf when applying elemental sulfur? Most directions I read discuss tilling it into the soil.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

MikeConroy said:


> Is there any harm to the established turf when applying elemental sulfur? Most directions I read discuss tilling it into the soil.


It works much better when tilled in (just like lime) because it will neutralize the entire 4-6 inches where it was tilled. It can be applied to the surface but the rates are lower and it takes quite a while to acidity the soil. A happy medium would be to apply at the time of aerification. Keep in mind the product works by microbial conversion of sulfur to sulfuric acid. Microbial activity is greatest in periods of warm and wet weather.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

This is the stuff I use. ~$21 at Lowe's. It's always been in stock when I've needed to restock.


----------

